# Repainting a bad paint job



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Should I sit this model in 90% alcohol to strip paint or just sand it down before painting?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What type of paint are you wanting to remove ,enamel acrylic or lacquer?? And how old is the paint job?? A few hours, days or longer??


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Black enamel, a week old. Think I’m gonna sand it down as smooth as I can get it and repaint.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How old is the black enamel paint?

Are you going to use it again to paint over the sanded surface?

What was the problem with the first paint job?


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

It was rustoleum gloss. I’m not using that again. Using Tamyia.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I wold think you would be better off to strip the paint away. I've never used alcohol but if it has worked for you then use it. I prefer a Super Clean or Purple Power soak as the paint stripper product of choice myself.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

How bad is the damage? Is everything bumpy, full of pimples? Or are there just a few wrinkled spots? Have any pics? Whether you are removing chemically or with abrasives, you will end up sanding the surface smooth again. maybe just sanding the damaged parts will do the job anyway....


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

It’s just not smooth on the surface. Small ripples. Gonna sand first before thinking about stripping paint.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I wold think you would be better off to strip the paint away. I've never used alcohol but if it has worked for you then use it. I prefer a Super Clean or Purple Power soak as the paint stripper product of choice myself.


I second the use of Super Clean or Purple Power to strip the existing paint. Being only a week old, the worst case scenario should be a small amount of paint remaining in any recessed detail. And if that happens, treat it again with the Super Clean/Purple Power and use an old (or new) toothbrush to scrub it off.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What exactly did you paint and what sort of details does it have. raised lines or engraved lines?? If it's raised lines then you could sand those lines away.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm also a Castrol Super Clean user. I have that stuff in a bucket just for my model. It's doesn't work with Tamiya spray cans tho. If your paint job isn't that bad of a mess, how about wet sanding it with 600 grain sand paper for a start and see how it goes. I would try that before dipping it in CSC or any other chemical stuff.....


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Well it was a epic failure. I’m just gonna heat it up and make it a wrecked car. Thanks for everyone’s ideas. I will do better on next project.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

No worries. You might as well test out sanding a panel to see if that works and the soak afterwards to see which turns out better for you if it happens again. I saw someone using a foam version of the Super Clean which they just sprayed on and left overnight and it removed chrome IIRC.

Another option would be to save it for a paint and body shop dio project car....


----------



## BABYBURR (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks. Good idea.


----------

